# Foley Catheter irrigated



## caroline75771 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello, 
Is there a cpt code when the foley catheter is irrigated?  I'm thinking this is part of the E/M visit?  Can anyone confirm this? 

Thank you,
Caroline


----------



## rmiller2012 (Mar 30, 2009)

You can code 51700.


----------

